# not happy



## jaslibra (Dec 26, 2013)

3 failed icsi 
Hospital big big fail from me.


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

What happened with the hospital Jaslibra? 

Red
x


----------



## jaslibra (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi friends,
I had follow app after 3 fail cycles from homerton and doctor said it is 'your bad luck or our  bad luck may be you should try some other clinic'
The 3rd cycle was so difficult the doctor doing the procedure of embroy transfer waz so rough, as if she was new at didnt know how to transfer the embroys smoothly.
She and the nurse did not knew what was the right way of using the prescribed drugs which were needed fr me to be taken after transfer.
This was really not a good experience for me with  Homerton. They never give you reasons fr failure, or any doubts which we have been answerèd with fair  reply.
Sorry but really not expected this.


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Jaslibra
I'm so sorry to hear this.

I've just had a failed IVF cycle at Homerton and was pretty happy with them, to be honest.  However, I have nothing to compare to and I will be interested to see what they say during my follow up appointment.

One of my best friends has had great results with the Lister and speaks highly of them.  I'm an nhs patient so will stick with the Homerton, but if I was to go private, I would go with the Lister.

Best of luck to you xx


----------

